# Wall mounted drill bit storage cupboard



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm looking to build a wall mounted storage cabinet for drill bits and all things to do with drilling to allow me to keep all my bits in the one easy to reach place. I intend to mount it near my drill press. I'm looking for something with with a couple of opening doors that allow storage in the doors also.

Firstly, how do I search the site for previous posts or projects on a similar subject?

Failing that, has anyone got some good ideas or have some plans.

Thanks Fellahs.

David


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

right above the watch button right top 
is

search lumberjocks.com

put in your question or search
and click the little magnifying glass

here is what i found

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=016283335483199634424%3A4na88symhay&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=drill+

you can click them one by one 
and see whats others have done

enjoy


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol many thanks David, I feel a bit foolish now you have pointed it out, it's staring me in the face. Sometimes you just can't see the wood for the trees.

Thanks again.

David


----------

